# Visa



## rodelita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All,

i am going to get a visa for my 6-month old son. i am a single mother ( Husband left while i'm pregnant), will my being a single mum be a problem even though i'm financially capable.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

You will need a no objection certificate from the father, not sure on the exact details, but I am sure someone will be along shortly to clarify.


----------



## rodelita (Jun 12, 2011)

mevans said:


> You will need a no objection certificate from the father, not sure on the exact details, but I am sure someone will be along shortly to clarify.


thanks Mevans. Problem is i do not know where his father is. he is in dubai but lost contact with him


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Normally when you apply your child residence visa you need to show attested birth and marriage certificate. Or divorce certificate if your child is in your custody. 

For unmarried one like you, I'm not sure. Maybe others can give some experience.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Contact the DNRD and explain your situation. You will need to show them salary certificate etc to prove that you meet the minimum salary requirement for sponsoring a child.
If they ask about the dad, let them know that he is not in your lives and you have no idea where he is at the moment. If the father is in Dubai and his name is on the child's birth certificate then they might ask for a No Objection Certificate so best to leave out this detail as he is not in touch with you or the child anyway.
Good luck with your move


----------



## rodelita (Jun 12, 2011)

shaia said:


> Normally when you apply your child residence visa you need to show attested birth and marriage certificate. Or divorce certificate if your child is in your custody.
> 
> For unmarried one like you, I'm not sure. Maybe others can give some experience.


Hi Shaia,

Thanks. i'm not unmarried. I am married to my husband, he just left before the baby was born.


----------



## rodelita (Jun 12, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Contact the DNRD and explain your situation. You will need to show them salary certificate etc to prove that you meet the minimum salary requirement for sponsoring a child.
> If they ask about the dad, let them know that he is not in your lives and you have no idea where he is at the moment. If the father is in Dubai and his name is on the child's birth certificate then they might ask for a No Objection Certificate so best to leave out this detail as he is not in touch with you or the child anyway.
> Good luck with your move


thanks Pamela. i will do that


----------

